# Aggressive Towards New Dogs



## BMW00797 (Dec 4, 2012)

We introduced my girlfriends 4 year old Vizsla, named Cyrus, to my dogs for the first time over the weekend. My girlfriend told me that Cyrus has been aggressive towards other dogs in the past. So, we made sure to take appropriate precautions. She had control of Cyrus and I of my dogs. I have a Scottish Terrier and a Dachshund. I kept the Dachshund back, since he is so small and had no immediate interest in Cyrus. However, my Scottish Terrier isn't afraid and wanted to make friends.

Cyrus, started by growling, then showing his teeth and finally tried to attack my Scottish Terrier. My girlfriend immediately held him back to avoid a fight. This didn't discourage my Scottish Terrier, but additional attempts ended in the same manner. The odd part is, that Cyrus was wagging his tail the entire time and seemed very interested in playing.

I do not have experience with Vizsla's, so I am uncertain as to the correct method to introduce Cyrus to my dogs, without having a fight. I thought that perhaps a long walk together, with my Scottish Terrier alone to start, would be a better method. If they were walking together, there would be less of a chance of aggressive behavior. Is this the correct approach, or are there more effective methods? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You didn't say if the introduction was on Cyrus's home turf.
I would walk them ( a few feet apart) on leashes on neutral territory. At first each person just walk the dog like the other dog is not there. Cyrus needs to be praised when he does well with other dogs. Don't expect miracles overnight if Cyrus has had this problem for sometime.


----------



## BMW00797 (Dec 4, 2012)

No, I did not include where they were when they met. We had them meet outside of my home, so it wasn't neutral territory. Having them meet again on neutral territory is an excellent idea, so that neither dog's scent is already present in the area.

I agree that it will take time. I am glad that the walk sounds like a good method to start. Do you think that me walking ahead of Cyrus with my dog is good to start? I thought that if we focus on walking and not stopping to sniff, that it may help to alleviate any potential tension. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like a little fear. Take them to neutral ground, let them off lead and allow them a more natural intro.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Anther thing you didn't mention was were they both on lead? Meeting on lead is tough on dogs and will increase their fear.

If the V is properly aggressive you could get them a muzzle when you do the meeting. I would encourage you too also force the V to turn their bum to the terrier and let the terrier have a sniff and then the other way around while the V had the muzzle on.


----------



## BMW00797 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, they were both on a lead when they met. We do not have a muzzle for either dog, but will consider that option.

We haven't had them meet again yet, but will update everyone on future progress. We know it will take some time, but are not going to get discouraged at all. We are hoping to have them meet again this weekend.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I just want to add that a wagging tail doesn't mean a happy playful welcoming dog. A nervous dog will wag its tail too. 
Also pulling/holding the dog back on leash while its trying to attack the other dog will just reinforce the behaviour and make the dog more aggressive. The tension through the leash will have a bad effect on the already tense dog. 
You've got good advices from the others I hope you find some solution.


----------



## BMW00797 (Dec 4, 2012)

I wanted to report that the walks on neutral ground are helping. Cyrus is able to walk with Duffy, without issue. However, we are going to keep going with the walks before letting them sniff or get close to each other. At least we are making progress!


----------

